# Light bike - low cost.:D



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there. I present you my new bike from overseas (Spain). 
Chinese frame and old components from another bike which broke down some months ago. It weights around 9kg (19,82lbs) and I'm planning to reach 8,5kg (18,70lbs) with minor changes along this year. Well, that's it so far, I hope you like it. Bye.:thumbsup: Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! That's gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting Wheelspeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## frenk (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice bike!
What brand are those chainrings?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

frenk said:


> Nice bike!
> What brand are those chainrings?


Thanks. They're TA Specialities Chinook 44-34-22. 

Link: click here


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Pon cubiertas normales con líquido No Tubes, saca los visores de marchas de los pulsadores y ponle una tapita de carbono, tornillos de titanio para la biela izquierda, etc...

Muy bonita. ¿El kit de ti para los puentes de freno es de TorontoCycles?

PD: Sorry for writing in spanish, guys...


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, pal. I´d like to keep using tubeless tyres and the ogd on the shifters; Ti-al bolts already spread all over the bike; and yes, ti springs and brakes kit are from Toronto Cycles.


----------



## rondelalune (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess it's a 80 mm sid fork.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

rondelalune said:


> I guess it's a 80 mm sid fork.


 Yeap!, a repainted '04 SID WC.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

WTF happened to that fork? And you mentioned low cost. How expensive was it?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

@dam said:


> WTF happened to that fork? And you mentioned low cost. How expensive was it?


:lol: , the fork was re-painted by me and added some decals. I said "low-cost" because everything but the seatpost was in another bike before, and the frame is really inexpensive. Did you read the first post?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Amazing, especiall for a "left-over"-bike!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great job. 

What primer did you use on the fork? I have heard you need to use a special primer to get the paint to properly stick.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

yellowbook said:


> Amazing, especiall for a "left-over"-bike!


Thanks?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> Great job.
> 
> What primer did you use on the fork? I have heard you need to use a special primer to get the paint to properly stick.


That's right, I used a water based primer; "Bruguer" is the brand but i supose there must be hundreds of similar products out there. Then two coats of white paint and added some decals and stickers.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Rallyator said:


> That's right, I used a water based primer; "Bruguer" is the brand but i supose there must be hundreds of similar products out there. Then two coats of white paint and added some decals and stickers.


Is the special primer used because of the magnesium lowers?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

No, it was a "regular" one. It can be used in many metals and other materials too.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Doesn't seem that cheap...*

After your first post, I did a search for that frame because most of the low-price CF chinese frames aren't painted. The only thing I found was about $600.00 from a Spanish bike shop.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I have the same frame, black version, paid 550 eur which I consider a great price for a Tomac/Nosaint clone. 
The only drawback is the low bb height which I corrected using a 100mm fork-

Rallyator I also have the same RCZ seatpost clamp (10g, 9 eur) , but never had the balls to use it for fear of failure. It is the ony clamp I know that uses a tiny M3 ti bolt. Designed for road bikes I guess.
Do you have some miles on it?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Wheelspeed said:


> After your first post, I did a search for that frame because most of the low-price CF chinese frames aren't painted. The only thing I found was about $600.00 from a Spanish bike shop.


You're right, they're no longer available at fizzbikes.com, don't know why . This seems to be the same frame but the price isn't .


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Ausable said:


> I have the same frame, black version, paid 550 eur which I consider a great price for a Tomac/Nosaint clone.
> The only drawback is the low bb height which I corrected using a 100mm fork-
> 
> Rallyator I also have the same RCZ seatpost clamp (10g, 9 eur) , but never had the balls to use it for fear of failure. It is the ony clamp I know that uses a tiny M3 ti bolt. Designed for road bikes I guess.
> Do you have some miles on it?


I've riden this bike setup for over 5500km and no issues so far. No heavy trails though


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's my new update, I hope you like it. 
Before, dremelized Xt's:







After, Ultralevers':


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Rallyator said:


> You're right, they're no longer available at fizzbikes.com, don't know why . This seems to be the same frame but the price isn't .


wasn't that hard to find... 5 sec google search...

https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/believe-bikes-011-frame-carbone-s-lite-white-size-17.html#

colours are flip flopped... but same frame...


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

LCW said:


> wasn't that hard to find... 5 sec google search...
> 
> https://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/believe-bikes-011-frame-carbone-s-lite-white-size-17.html#
> 
> colours are flip flopped... but same frame...


Nope, they look alike but they're not the same, mine is cheaper but heavier:madmax: .


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

S-lite vs Lite... i see that now...


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

LCW said:


> S-lite vs Lite... i see that now...


Good for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, well, well...New update!...A little more weight saved!. Apart from brake levers, I've changed brakes, SD 7's for SD Ti's and regular housings for I-link. I've also covered the I-link housing with heat shrink tube to prevent dust ingress and avoid squeaking which seems to be the main, if not the only one, problem of the system. Greetings.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

is that one long stretch of heat shrink? where did you pick that up?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

facelessfools said:


> is that one long stretch of heat shrink? where did you pick that up?


I bought it at an electronic supplies store. Very cheap


----------



## jtack (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Rallyator said:


> I bought it at an electronic supplies store. Very cheap


How innovative!


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

TheRedMantra said:


> How innovative!


Thanks.



jtack said:


> Very nice!


Thanks.

New changes soon...


----------



## stockegsix (Jul 11, 2011)

nice, how does it ride?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

stockegsix said:


> nice, how does it ride?


Thanks, I don't feel different from my old alu frame. You know, it's just a bike, not a space shuttle...


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is it's new look. Double chainring setup (42-29) and Dura-Ace rear mech. Still using an 11-23 cassette until I shift to an 11-32 (XG-999) one. I hope you like it.


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

Thats a very pretty bike

Are the mech brakes heavier than good hydros?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

The gears make it look like a road bike with a flat bar!


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice build, but how can you do all that Weight Weenie dremeling and still have shift indicators installed? They are totally useless and weigh like 25 grams!

Take 'em off and put some tape over the holes, easy peasy!


OH, and pretty clearly you don't do a lot of off-road climbing, so I would definitely recommend going to 1x9 for the drive-train. I have gotten away with it in Oregon on real trails if you pick your gears intelligently enough. You can drop massive weight that way.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

TheYoungConnoisseur said:


> Thats a very pretty bike
> 
> Are the mech brakes heavier than good hydros?


Tks. I don't know, never used discs.



facelessfools said:


> The gears make it look like a road bike with a flat bar!


It isn't, it's just that I'm strong enough to use them. Take into acount that the cassette is not definitive, I'll keep using it until I get an 11-32 one.



ginsu2k said:


> Nice build, but how can you do all that Weight Weenie dremeling and still have shift indicators installed? They are totally useless and weigh like 25 grams!
> 
> Take 'em off and put some tape over the holes, easy peasy!
> 
> OH, and pretty clearly you don't do a lot of off-road climbing, so I would definitely recommend going to 1x9 for the drive-train. I have gotten away with it in Oregon on real trails if you pick your gears intelligently enough. You can drop massive weight that way.


I think you're right, left OGD will go to the drawer. Well, obviously I'm not climbing nonstop, but I need both chainrings...so far. Tks.


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

If you ran a 38t front ring with an 11-36 cassette you would have nearly as much range as your current setup.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Awesome build. I can already smell the Spanish quality behind it. Way to go!!! 

I´m thinking about using those heat shrnk tubes too. Do they avoid the creaking sound of the mini i-link housing after washing it with the pressure gun??? Thank you and best regards.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> Awesome build. I can already smell the Spanish quality behind it. Way to go!!!
> 
> I´m thinking about using those heat shrnk tubes too. Do they avoid the creaking sound of the mini i-link housing after washing it with the pressure gun??? Thank you and best regards.


Spanish...who?, me?.. no way:lol:..

After more than a year of use no creacking sound whatsoever. Mine are i-link, not mini's though. Regards from...hmm...Happyland.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!, new update. Damper cartdridge replaced by another air spring assembly...almost 200gr saved. It's the new SID WC Quadra Air :ihih:


----------



## Cash Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

awesome bike.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Rallyator said:


> View attachment 607565


What is this seatpost clamp?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Fork tunning makes little sense. Just leave dual air and the other leg empty, you will get the same bad behaciour and even less weight. I would put the damping back.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

leugene said:


> What is this seatpost clamp?


A very cheap and light one.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> Fork tunning makes little sense. Just leave dual air and the other leg empty, you will get the same bad behaciour and even less weight. I would put the damping back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


That's too scary for me. Tks anyway.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

scary? like scary movie?¿?¿?¿


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

MaLoL said:


> scary? like scary movie?¿?¿?¿


Yeah, kind of.


----------



## jgmu97 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Sweet*

Sweet man. How much did that cost?

Any reccomendations on super cheap carbon xc bars , seat post and stem?


----------

